# Want someone who understands?



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Anyone out there who is a young female like me between 19-21 years old and can't get any support from friends, send me a PM if you want. All my friends pretty much haven't been there for me and aren't understanding so I can't "go out" with them on the weekeneds. I feel bad because I used to have 3 really good best girlfriends and now all I have is my boyfriend. He is such great support and I can always talk to him, but he doesn't always understand and I'm sure he could use a break. I know this sounds freaky, but my best friend since middle school is off "being young and having fun" as she says and she's making new friends leaving me in the dust. So if this sounds a little like you, then I am here! God, I know I sound desperate and odd, but not having best friends for months kinda gets to you.


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

dreday said:


> Anyone out there who is a young female like me between 19-21 years old and can't get any support from friends, send me a PM if you want. All my friends pretty much haven't been there for me and aren't understanding so I can't "go out" with them on the weekeneds. I feel bad because I used to have 3 really good best girlfriends and now all I have is my boyfriend. He is such great support and I can always talk to him, but he doesn't always understand and I'm sure he could use a break. I know this sounds freaky, but my best friend since middle school is off "being young and having fun" as she says and she's making new friends leaving me in the dust. So if this sounds a little like you, then I am here! God, I know I sound desperate and odd, but not having best friends for months kinda gets to you.


Hi Dreyday,Can't help you with this one but wondered if you set up an IBS self help group at college or town you could get to meet people of your own age group with similar experiences...you could help set up social events..be supportive of each other...share the good and the bad timesHope things are going ok for you..Best wishes,YW=}}=


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey dreday -I'm so sorry to hear to can't get any support from friends. In a way, I can't either - not because they don't care but because I havn't told them. Only my boyfriend knows and like you, he has been great about everything but I do think he gets sick of hearing about me being sick. Feel free to talk to me any time - I know how hard it can be to be sick and feel like no one understands. Meagan


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If i have problems i talk to my bloke. I am lucky, he is very understanding because he is a doctor. He "gets" it. Sometimes he probably gets sick of me saying i have a tummy ache though.


----------

